# Teil einer URL auslesen



## low-group (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einen Teil einer URL auslesen lassen und dieses Teil dann per while abrufen? Irgendwie müßte ich die URL zerpflücken, danit ich dann das gewisse Wort habe. 
Also so sieht die UL aus: 

http://sudomaine1.domaine.de 
oder
http://sudomaine2.domaine.de
oder
http://sudomaine3.domaine.de 

nun will ich halt die Subdomaine auslesen und diesen dann per while vergleichen lassen.

thx schonmal


----------



## Ben Ben (20. Februar 2004)

z.B. so:


```
$url = "http://subdomain.domain.tld";

list(,$uri) = explode("//", $url);
list($subdomain,) = explode(".", $uri);
```

so könntest du sie z.B. rausschneiden, voraussgesetzt die URL hat vor der Subdomain ein // bzw ein http://


----------



## low-group (20. Februar 2004)

jetzt lese ich die URL aber mit 


```
$url = $HTTP_HOST .$REQUEST_URI;
```

aus und dabei wir kein http:// mit ausgegeben, also würde dies nich funzen


----------



## low-group (20. Februar 2004)

habs hinbekommen  


```
$url = $HTTP_HOST .$REQUEST_URI;
list ($sub, $dom, $rest) = split('[/.-]', $url);
```


----------



## Peter Bönnen (20. Februar 2004)

Da gibt's übrigens auch noch http://de.php.net/parse_url


----------

